# Hobby Lobby Score



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Hobby Lobby has a 40% off all plastic model kits this week and I scored a Captain America for $9.60 and a D-7 for $7.20. Also picked up another visible HEMI engine kit for $36 (that model ROCKS!!!). They had a bunch of Nemesis kits, NX-01's and some Back to the Future kits but I didn't bite. I sure wish they would carry some Star Wars kits.

If you have a Hobby Lobby near you, GO GET EM'.


Whiter


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Whiter, I did not see that in the sales ad nor on the internet coupon. Was it maybe just an in-store deal? How did you findout about the sale?W


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

It was in the local sunday news paper. They have two sales going on right now, one for Easter stuff and one for the regular stuff. The store I go to is in NE Ohio.


Whiter


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I was at a Saturday Matinee video store last week when I noted four D-7s on the clearance rack -- got all for a little more than $7.

A great deal, but kinda sad when you realize they must not have sold all that well.

Jeff


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Several of my D-7's were $4 at Target on clearance.

With the Hobby Lobby sales, I often wonder how much they are marking stuff up that they can sell it for half off and STILL make a profit.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I don't know how they do it, but the regular prices look to to the normal MSRP to me. That is higher than a big box store will sell for though. Their prices seem in line with other hobby stores- chain or private. The real question is the wholesale price. Many years ago I was told it was, at minimum, half the MSRP. I still believe Hobby lobby does these sales (all merchandise) to create higher sales peaks, create impulse buying, and to move stock. Does matter to me as long as they keep doing it!


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

They're at it again. This sunday there was another ad for 40% off plastic model kits.

Whiter


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I went to the Hobby Lobby in Pensacola on Saturday. Strangely, they had none of the smaller PL Trek kits, though they _did_ have the big NX-01.. They had a few of the re-released _Star Wars_ kits. I wound up with a clearance-priced AMT Batwing for $7.99. They had the Batmissile, Bat Skiboat and Keaton Batmobile for similar prices. They also had a number of other PL kits -- the Ecto-1, The BTTF "time machine," the TV Batboat, the Batplane and Batcycle, Captain America, and so forth.

The Wal-Mart closest to my home has some of the repopped _Star Wars_ kits. I saw this and nearly fainted, as that particular store has not, to my knowledge, ever had a single one of the PL Trek kits. I went in to fetch hamburger buns, and walked out with a snowspeeder, AT-AT and hamburger buns! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

What sort of model are ya makin' with your hamburger buns ?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^Whatever it is, I'll bet it's gonna be a whopper.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> What sort of model are ya makin' with your hamburger buns ?


The _Millennium Falcon_, of course. They don't sell porkburger buns, so I'll do the best I can.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I want to McSee it win you're done ! :tongue:


----------

